# Applications pour améliorer son allemand



## Caddie Rider (3 Janvier 2012)

Hello, voilà ma question est dans le titre  

Je cherche à enrichir mon vocabulaire d'allemand, mais je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu devant les diverses possibilités de l'App Store propose. Je voulais savoir si certains ont des applications sympas pour mon voc 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Christiansen (17 Janvier 2012)

tu peux te brancher sur mon site gratuit : http://allemandsuperieur.wifeo.com ; mais il faut quand même maîtriser les bases..

bon courage !


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Salut !

Je te propose 2 applications (iPhone) gratuites :

   - Apprendre l'allemand avec Babbel.com : entrainement au vocabulaire de base...
de Lesson Nine Gmbh
  -Apprendre l'allemand avec busuu.com !
de Busuu Online S.L.


La deuxième est gratuite mais contient que quelque lecons, tu pourras achetés les autres directement depuis l'app au prix de 2,99 par niveaux (A1, A2, B1, B2)


Voilà, espérant t'avoir aider


----------

